# Ugen1.2: <PIXART> at usbus1 - issue



## max21 (Jan 20, 2015)

I recently upgraded to FreeBSD 10.1 just because you all said-so, and I am glad I did. I just performed the entire rebuildworld (step-by-step). I did everything in single-user-mode. When in this mode I, we or most of us have seen FreeBSD running background code about USB. If I remember correctly it did the same on 8.2 even without USB device inserted. This gets in the way by breaking up the line on screen when in the process of typing these _VERY_ serious commands. My question is; how do I fix it or can FreeBSD ever fix-it, and if not, why not?

I’m thinking of a work-around. There will be a day very soon, where I will not be using USB ports on my FreeBSD webserver. How would I remove the entire set of USB functions from the base-system and/or user-land? I’m sure it can be as simple as removing a file or modifying the script. Don’t worry about me harming my system, that’s what backups are for.

Here is a sample of those reading:

```
Ugen1.2: <PIXART> at usbus1
Ums0: <PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10 ….
Ums0: <PIXART > at usbus1 (disconnected)
```
PS:
Please tell the author of this section to make a small correction to this page. This is my first time ever trying to rebuildworld. Sure, I read the page first but when it was time to do it I followed the instruction from top-down to a T, strolling down to each number one-at-a-time. You will notice that question 11 say to delete any obsolete files … *make delete-old* At this point we should have been given a hint right here and now to *don’t delete old libs* just yet.



> 11: Delete any obsolete files. This is important as they may cause problems if left on the disk.
> # make delete-old
> 
> 12: A full reboot is now needed to load the new kernel and new world with the new configuration files.
> ...


*TOO LATE FOR ME.* I already done it … now I have to spend another 4-5 hours to replace my system with back-up and do it all over again. It will make for good practice and now I think it’s best to keep those old-lib’s around until FreeBSD-11. Other than the USB thing and the needed clue, Rebuilding World is the greatest thing I ever seen a operating system do. Doing it by the manual is *AWESOME*!

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/makeworld.html


----------

